# Caltate 600



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

Linda, thanks for the advice. Been taking caltrate 600 for almost a week now. 1/2 a tab with each meal. I didn't think my body was capable of having solid waste. But wow..not bad! This is a big improvement so far. Do you still have a problem with urgency? I seem to even though its not diarrea. Thank You!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I think the feeling of urgency is still the anxiety of it all. The longer you take the calcium and feel you are safe from an attack the urgency feeling will get better. I had diarrhea for 23 years so it took a while to get rid of that feeling but it will go away.You may also have to increase the dose a bit more.Take it slow.Linda


----------

